# Just joined - did not get ID/password on receipt



## Novagirl (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello,  Joined with a payment through Google to get instant access to the Members' area.  The instructions said there would be an ID/password attached to the transaction that would allow me to use the site immediately.  Neither were provided.  Have followed up with an email, but on the off-chance you are online, thought I would follow-up with this note as well.

Thanks,

Pam


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is the how-to info:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45796


----------



## Novagirl (Aug 18, 2007)

*still not able to connect*

Thanks for the reply Denise.  I had tried all the suggestions on that page, the FAQ page etc. before I posted initially.  I think there is a process issue somewhere between Google charging for the payment and TUG getting confirmation that the payment has been remitted.  I have tried asking for a new password using the email address I had used for payment, but the system seems unable to recognize that either.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 18, 2007)

You're probably right - an Admin will probably see your post and respond shorty.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 18, 2007)

If you joined using our online checkout through the site and paid $15...there is indeed a link in both the on screen receipt as well as the instant email receipt that says "new members click here...."

Also you will get a 2nd email from me after manually processing the payment that will also have your unique link in it as well.


----------

